#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  أنا عضوة جديدة

## تغريد

أنا تغريد عضوة جديدة
هواياتى فنية
عايزة ترحيب كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## فتى مصر

اهلا وسهلا بيك نورتى المنتدى ... :f2: 

خدى بالك انى اول واحد رحب بيك ... يعنى لازم تاخدينى معاك فى مسرحيتك الجديدة بما انك هوايتك فنية ... :4: 



تحايتى ...

اخوك 
فتى مصر

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أهلا بيكى ياتغريد*

*أهلا بيكى بين أجمل وأكبر وألطف عيله فى الدنيا كلها*

*عيلة منتدى*

*أبناء مصر*

*إن شاء الله تفيدى وتستفيدى*

*بس لازم أولا تروحى لليدر باشا تشترى إستماره 6*

*وتروحى لفراشه تشترى دمغه* 

*وتروحى لبنت شهريار تطلبى إثبات حضور فى الدفتر*

*تلفى السبع ألاف لفه وتدوخى وتهبطى وبعدين تطلعى كل فى شنطتك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*طبعا نرحب ونص كمان*

*حيكون عيد*

*لما نشوف مواضيع تغريد*

*بالتأكيد* 

*جه لعروقنا دم جديد*

*ماعلينا*

*نورتى أختى الطيبه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أهلا تغريد
نورتى المنتدى

----------


## فخراوى

أهلاً وسهلاً بالنبض الجديد.....تغريد
صديقة جميلة فى باقة الورود
تحياتى بصحبة رائعة
حليــــــــــــــــــم

----------

